# Which is the best puppy chow?



## MyAntsRMarching (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey everyone,
I haven't posted in awhile, but thought I would try to be a little more active on the boards! 

Marley and his sister are growing at a fast rate! They are 6 months old last week! They both are eating the "Purina® Puppy Chow® brand Puppy Food Healthy Morsels™ Soft & Crunchy Bites". I have heard mixed reviews about them. 

Any ideas? Keep them on it? Switch slowly? etc. etc.?
Thanks!,
Chris


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I won't feed Purina, Iams/Eukanuba, Science Diet, Ol Roy, Kibbles N Bits, etc. because of their poor quality ingredients, unnecessary fillers and chemical preservatives. For more information on dog food and ingredients, check out www.dogfoodproject.com and www.dogfoodanalysis.com You might also look into a raw diet: www.rawfed.com


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

> I won't feed Purina, Iams/Eukanuba, Science Diet, Ol Roy, Kibbles N Bits, etc. because of their poor quality ingredients, unnecessary fillers and chemical preservatives. For more information on dog food and ingredients, check out www.dogfoodproject.com and www.dogfoodanalysis.com You might also look into a raw diet: www.rawfed.com


I agree...

If you do decide on kibble...try Canidae or another premium one that has less grain and more meat. 

I'd also personally stay away from any brand that was involved in any of the recalls. But, we lost cats in the 2006 Diamond recall and just don't want to have to go through that mess again.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

You'll get lots of suggestions on this subject. My dogs love Innova, they have beautiful coats and are in great shape. I also use Wellness brand. 

Lots of good links given, here's another for top quality dog food. www.dogaware.com

Remember each dog is different, so what works for one doesn't necessarily work for another. Good luck.


----------

